# CCT session logging help please!



## Tyrannous (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey guys, i just got the new CCT 0.9.5 timer, and noticed it said "guest, logging disabled", i assume this refers to not keeping the previous sessions results, as mine is not, but how do you get the timer to start keeping records of your results, or can you not and im just making myself look yet more nublike lol


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 7, 2010)

File > Configuration

Click on Options among the choices then there's a box where you can create new profile.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 7, 2010)

tyvm, guess i did just make a complete nub of myself lol, sorry for that


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 7, 2010)

Nah. I had trouble finding that too hahaha


----------



## jfly (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, it's not at all obvious that you have to create a profile before it starts logging your times.


----------



## Dene (Jan 9, 2010)

A quick CCT question for j-fly seeing as he's here 
Is it possible to change the order cubes types for scrambles in the dropdown (I hate scrolling between 3x3 and sq1), or even remove some from the list (2x2 is ftl)?


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jan 9, 2010)

I have the same problem, though it is not when i'm loggued as a guest. Each time I launch CCT it shows a very old 2x2 avg 12 I did; and i does not save times.


----------



## shelley (Jan 9, 2010)

Dene said:


> A quick CCT question for j-fly seeing as he's here
> Is it possible to change the order cubes types for scrambles in the dropdown (I hate scrolling between 3x3 and sq1), or even remove some from the list (2x2 is ftl)?



Under scramble customizations you can drag things around to reorder them. Doesn't look like you can delete 2x2 though.
Yeah, Jeremy, can we delete scramble customizations? I'm never going to solve an 11x11.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 9, 2010)

To remove scramble customizatioss, I edited the cube scramble plugin and recompiled it. Its a very roundabout way of doing it, but it works.


----------



## Dene (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh jolly good thanks guys! I don't think I can do what you recommended Dan (lol as if I would even risk trying), but at least 2x2 is out of view now. 
Hugs 4 shelley.


----------



## jfly (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you Shelley. And what Dan Cohen said about recompiling the scramble plugin is right. That's the only way to remove 8x8-11x11. I figured reording would be good enough. Being able to delete the bigger cubes brings up the question of how to bring them back if you need them.


----------



## Pasquale Lombardozzi (Aug 16, 2010)

Again -__- This is maybe the 5th time that this happen with CCT 0.9.5. I started CCT and some times and session are missing and (profile) "Pasquale L (Logging disabled)". Everytime this happen I have to download CCT new. How can i fix this problem?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 16, 2010)

Make sure you only have one copy of CCT open. If you have two, the second copy won't be able to log times.


----------



## Pasquale Lombardozzi (Aug 16, 2010)

there is only one open.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 16, 2010)

Check your processes window (if you're on a Windows computer, if not, check the equivalent for your OS), I've had only one window showing, but two processes going.


----------



## Pasquale Lombardozzi (Aug 16, 2010)

no, there is only one running.


----------

